# in majorem artis gloriam



## Schenker

Hola, ¿cómo se traduce esa frase?.


----------



## Flaminius

Something to the effect of "in a greater glory of art" but some context would be very nice.  Latin _ars_ (> _artis_) is a very wide notion I hesitate to translate with any accuracy without context.


----------



## Whodunit

Flaminius said:


> Something to the effect of "in a greater glory of art" but some context would be very nice.  Latin _ars_ (> _artis_) is a very wide notion I hesitate to translate with any accuracy without context.



True, but why is it accusative? A possible translation would be "_*(in)to* the glory of art_", wouldn't it? We definitely need more context.


----------



## Schenker

"Los que hablan tanto de lo necesario en la obra de arte exageran. si son artistas, _in majorem artis gloriam_, y, si no lo son, por ignorancia."


----------



## modus.irrealis

This seems like a reworking of _ad majorem dei gloriam_ "to the greater glory of God", although the change of _ad_ to _in_ is interesting, but I looked both words up in the dictionary and they both seem to be able to have this meaning.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola:
Hay una frase hecha en español (por lo menos en el de España) que es una traducción directa:
"Para mayor gloria del arte" o bien "A mayor gloria del arte".
Puedes encontrar las dos.


----------



## Schenker

alexacohen said:


> Hola:
> Hay una frase hecha en español (por lo menos en el de España) que es una traducción directa:
> "Para mayor gloria del arte" o bien "A mayor gloria del arte".
> Puedes encontrar las dos.


 
Gracias Alexa, la primera queda bastante bien.

Saludos.


----------

